# fare un giro di chiavi



## Nuzzi

Ciao a tutti,
nel romanzo Tre atti e due tempi di Giorgio Faletti dice il narratore:

Infine apro la porta ed esco nel corridoio, col viso rivolto verso la stanza, come se stessi parlando con qualcuno all’interno ... Chiudo la porta sul vuoto e sul mio inganno. Mi
avvio per il corridoio, con il cuore che batte ancora un poco piú forte del dovuto. Ripasso mentalmente come devo muovermi. Prima di tutto fare finta di niente e avere una reazione normale a quello che succederà. Nel frattempo sarà essenziale *fare un giro di chiavi*. Questo prima della fine della partita ma, col casino che ci sarà qui, avrò modo di farlo senza essere notato.

La persona a cui fa finta di rivolgersi è appena morta per un attacco cardiaco e lui nel nascondere il corpo ha dovuto entrare e uscire per un paio di porte. Il contesto forse non aiuta molto ma esso potrebbe essere l'intero romanzo. Comunque cosa pensate voi che significa fare un giro di chiavi?
Grazie


----------



## violadaprile

Dare un giro di chiave, chiudere a chiave la porta.
Evidentemente vuole coprire il suo passaggio.


----------



## Nuzzi

Ma non dice di _chiave_, ma di _chiavi_; non dice "giri di chiavi"...


----------



## violadaprile

Ehi! ...  ma stiamo parlando di Faletti! 
Cercare di interpretare l'ininterpretabile pare che sia uno sport! 
(e chiedo venia agli estimatori di Faletti) 

A meno che non intenda "scambiare le chiavi fra le varie porte" ma a me pare privo di senso. Forse la lettura dell'intero capitolo potrebbe darci lumi, però no, grazie!


----------



## Nuzzi

Concedo... Ma io devo interpretarlo... e non solo!
Non potrebbe significare "fare un giro" e "chiudere a chiave" qualche porta? Il fatto è che poi non si sa che il narratore lo faccia...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nuzzi  

Di solito si sente "dare un giro/due giri di chiave"  ... 



> Chiudo la porta sul vuoto e sul mio inganno.



Tuttavia, mi piace pensare che Faletti abbia voluto usare "due chiavi" diverse: una in senso concreto per chiudere (a chiave) la porta sul vuoto, l'altra in senso figurato per chiudere (a chiave) la porta sul suo inganno/sulla sua coscienza.


----------



## Nuzzi

Forse, ma poi non è chiaro, cioè lui non narra che lo fa, come sarebbe d'aspettarsi se è così essenziale... Boh!, faletticazioni!
Grazie, comunque, violaprile, Anja.Ann...


----------



## violadaprile

Altra concreta possibilità:
UNA porta ha DUE serrature, quindi si fa un solo giro usando due chiavi 
(vera arrampicata sugli specchi!)


----------



## pizzi

Nuzzi said:


> _Nel frattempo sarà essenziale *fare un giro di chiavi*. Questo prima della fine della partita ma, col casino che ci sarà qui, avrò modo di farlo senza essere notato._
> 
> La persona a cui fa finta di rivolgersi è appena morta per un attacco cardiaco e lui nel nascondere il corpo ha dovuto entrare e uscire per un paio di porte.



Ciao, Nuzzi .

L'accenno al rumore circostante, sommato a _porte_ e _chiavi_ al plurale, mi fa propendere per un progetto di chiusura fisica di serrature, col rumore del mazzo (con almeno due chiavi, più immagino quella del portone ) coperto dallo schiamazzo della partita.


----------



## Nuzzi

Certo intende una chiusura fisica di porte, ma allora sarebbe più logico dire "giri di chiave", anche se sono più di una chiave... Ma poi non si sa se o quando chiude queste porte, e nemmeno quante porte ci sono! Da ciò le mie perplessità... Penso sia pure una svista narrativa... Se mai leggete il romanzo, fatemelo sapere e ne discutiamo...
Grazie


----------



## violadaprile

"Se mai leggeste...!" Ipotesi della irrealtà. 
Io per me te lo lascio tutto


----------



## longplay

Nuzzi said:


> Ma non dice di _chiave_, ma di _chiavi_; non dice "giri di chiavi"...



Giro di chiavi potrebbe essere "scambio di chiavi", mettendole nelle serrature "sbagliate" , dopo aver chiuso le porte e, magari, facendone sparire una (o due ).

"Oggi ho fatto un bel giro di scarpe": le ho cambiate (scambiate?) più di una volta.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Non è magari una specie di scambio del partner? Tipo: alcune coppie mettono le chiavi dei propri appartamenti in un cesto; poi ognuno ne pesca una a caso (ovviamente non la sua); si reca quindi all'indirizzo e ...sorpresa!
Non è fantasia morbosa la mia, né esperienza personale. Devo aver visto qualche film.


----------



## Nuzzi

Ciao longplay, VogaVenessian...
Veramente non saprei se intende dire uno "scambio de chiavi", certo non sono chiavi d'appartamenti... 
La soluzione dovrebbe essere nel romanzo stesso, romanzo quindi a chiave, o appunto a chiavi, ma io finora non l'ho vista...
Grazie


----------



## longplay

Nuzzi said:


> Ciao longplay, VogaVenessian...
> Veramente non saprei se intende dire uno "scambio de chiavi", certo non sono chiavi d'appartamenti...
> La soluzione dovrebbe essere nel romanzo stesso, romanzo quindi a chiave, o appunto a chiavi, ma io finora non l'ho vista...
> Grazie



Mi scuso moltissimo, ma se pensi che la soluzione richieda la lettura dell' intero libro, perchè lo chiedi all ' inizio (o quasi ) della lettura? Se non ci dai un contesto più ampio...
(io, per esempio, non l'ho letto). Di nuovo...scusami . Buona giornata !


----------



## Nuzzi

Nulla di che scusarsi, anzi ti ringrazio ancora... 
Cioè, io ho letto il libro, ma anche se ci penso non trovo cosa vuole dire con questo "giro di chiavi" così essenziale di cui invece poi non si sa più niente... Per ciò a questo punto vi chiederei di leggere il romanzo (soltanto 140 pagine) e cercare di capire questo, che forse c'entra qualcosa col fatto che a un certo punto ci sono pure due tipi che cercano di forzare una serratura... Ho letto molte critiche favorevoli e ostili, ma in nessuna si fa accenno a questi dettagli che invece penso abbiano qualcosa a che fare con la trama...


----------



## M de Paname

Ciao Nuzzi,

È la seconda volta che, cercando di capire una frase di quel romanzo, capito sulle tue domande. La prima era questa storia della nonna minuta e degli orchi. Ed ecco la seconda, questo maledetto "fare un giro di chiavi", e non "dare un giro di chiave". Mi sa che il Faletti è un esperto della metafora oscura.


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me allude ad uno scambio di chiavi come già diceva Longplay.
La persona è morta per un attacco cardiaco ma lui la nasconde e chiude a chiave una o più porte.
Probabilmente non vuole che qualcuno possa accedere al posto dove l'ha nascosta (usando le chiavi giuste) e trovarla. Non ho letto il libro e quindi mi/vi chiedo: perché nasconde la persona deceduta? Cosa succede prima e dopo questo passaggio? Secondo me la vera chiave di tutto il discorso è da cercare in questo...

Oppure non si tratta di chiavi reali ma di chiavi metaforiche, chiavi che aiuterebbero a risolvere un'enigma che lui vuole mantenere irrisolto. Il giro di chiavi in questo caso è da interpretare come un "mescolare le carte".

Ciao.


----------



## Nuzzi

Grazie, N de Paname, Nunou... Se mai vi capita di avere voglia di leggere il libro, vi prego, leggetelo, vorrei veramente il vostro parere su queste mie perplessità... Arri... sentirci.


----------



## M de Paname

Al punto dove sto, il narratore ha soltanto intascato la chiave che potrebbe permettere a qualcuno di trovare il cadavere subito. Il problema sta nello "stile" del Faletti. Nel fatto che Faletti inventa frasi ed immagini improbabili. E noialtri stiamo a cercare, come si dice in francese "Midi à quatorze heures", e cioè : un significato là dove non lo troveremmo. Grazie per le vostre risposte, se riesco a capire il perchè, ve lo faccio sapere...
Ciao,
M.


----------



## Nunou

Leggendo quanto si trova nel link sottostante, parteggio sempre più per uno scambio di chiavi sia reali che metaforiche / un mescolare le carte...perché c'è una posta in gioco, anzi, più di una. 
Faletti mi sta comunque simpatico, prima o poi leggerò anche il libro! "Forse"....
http://www.giuseppepreviti.it/2011/12/13/tre-atii-e-due-tempi-di-giorgio-faletti-einaudi/


----------



## M de Paname

Faletti è senz'altro simpatico. Ma chi l'aiuta a scivere ? Nessuno, a quanto pare.


----------



## giginho

Ricordo sempre che Faletti è colui che cantava "Minchia signor tenente", non è che è proprio la risposta italiana a Stephen King.

 Io propendo per una nuovo modo di dire da lui creata per il famoso giro di chiavi.....ma non ho letto il libro.


----------



## M de Paname

Grazie Giginho.


----------

